

The future of search will be visual - MathieuGosselin
http://www.psykosoft.net/blog/?p=203

======
dclara
I tried it. Looks pretty cool. It really helps people with the perception of
the product and information. I think it's a nice improvement of the existing
search engines.

From UX perspective, if you can make the preview as mouseover with the content
being displayed on a separate layer using iframe maybe much more convenient
than open a new page and come back.

~~~
MathieuGosselin
hey dclara. Actually we've tried that but put it on the side for the moment.
Certain sites had iframe buster and it would swallow the whole page, which was
irritating. Actually we solved that issue recently so we might as well get it
back. Thanks for the tip!

~~~
dclara
That's great. I guess there might be some bumps. It's unbelievable to see that
you have made the changes so quickly overnight?

Now when I search for "keyboard", I saw totally different thing from last
night. This time, I do see the preview for each site instead of big pictures.
But I cannot say it's better to see the vague website page is better than see
the clear product picture. I'm sorry to downgrade your hard work. Maybe other
users think it's better. I only speak my mind.

How about using <jsp:include> for each preview page? The code looks like:

<div id="xyz_div" style="display:none> <jsp:include page="xxx.jsp" /> </div>

#xyz_div { background-
color:#000;background:rgba(0,0,0,0.95);display:none;position:absolute;left:0;top:0;width:100%;height:100%;z-index:2;
}

<a href="#" onmouseover="javascript:showDiv('xyz_div'); <img title="Like to
take a peek on the site? Click on it!" src="<%=asdf.gif %>"></img></a>

This code definitely will not work, but just a hint. Check out Google image,
when you click on a certain image, it expends to the details of the image. But
still different I know. The rest is your job. But don't be hurry. Let me know
if you have an update or need more feedback, email danmark.clara -at-
yahoo.com.

